# animierte Gifs



## Sascha (22. August 2001)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es ein Adope Programm mit dem man Animierte Gifs erstellen kann?
Ich habe gerade ein Gif mit Animation Shop 3 erstellt, und ins Internet gestellt. Seither kann mein Kollege die Seite nicht mehr laden. Könnte jemand vielleicht mal nachsehen, ob es bei Euch richtig anzeigt? Die Adresse wäre

http://www.bauchtanz-haffke.de/ueber_mich.html

ja ja, immer noch nicht fertig...
Besten Dank im vorraus, muß jetzt leider arbeiten gehen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

Also ich habe eien IE 5.5 es klabt
:]


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

von adobe gibt es image ready.
Ist bei mir zB bei ps7 dabei.


elm


----------



## Dick Starbuck (10. März 2003)

Der Thread ist mehr als 1,5 Jahre alt.. Und die User existieren nicht mehr..


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

oh ja.... gernet graf geachtet


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. März 2003)

Aus! Und noch dazu so ein blöder Thread...


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

jo.. hab gerade nach gif sachen gesucht... bin durch zufall drauf gestoßen... kann ja mal passieren


----------

